# Kings draft Jason Thompson, Sean Singletary, and Patrick Ewing Jr.



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

PETRIE PRESS CONFERENCE RIGHT NOW:

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/31595/500_nba-kings_080115.asx


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Petrie said they worked him out twice, and he was the best big in their minds for where they were picking.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll keep an open mind on these guys.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

"He is a 6-11 power forward with some three skills who averages 20 points, 12 rebounds, three assists per game and is a tremendous all-around player for a big guy. What really impressed us was his ability to dribble the ball, pass the ball and run the floor with his size. We think again that he will be a multi-dimensional type player for us. It gives us another young big to go along with Spencer (Hawes), as we try to move along further to try to improve the team."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Reggie Theus on Jason Thompson:



> "He did a great job in the workouts. We saw him work out three times, one in Oakland and two times in our building (in Sacramento). From a skill level, he does a lot of the things that we need.
> 
> He averaged around 12 rebounds a game in college, which means as much as anything that he has a nose for the ball. He has great hands and goes and gets the rebounds if they're out of his general area. We always talk about being able to score around the basket. He has the ability to score around the basket.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SyLCB6Q8hrc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SyLCB6Q8hrc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chad Ford on our 3 picks:

Jason Thompson



> Wow! This is the biggest surprise of the draft. Though the Warriors liked him at No. 14, we had Thompson projected as a late first-round pick. He's solid, but that's it. There are much better players on the board here. Perhaps the Kings were shell-shocked after losing out on Bayless and Augustin, the two point guards they wanted.


Sean Singletary



> The Kings needed a point guard and Singletary is a talent. He can score and dish and could be a nice backup point guard. But if Beno Udrih leaves via free agency, Singletary isn't good enough to take over -- he could barely produce wins in the ACC.


Patrick Ewing Jr.



> Patrick Ewing Jr. is no Patrick Ewing Sr. Actually he's more athletic than his dad, but he doesn't really have a position or a skill that translates.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nl164Jp8uIg&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nl164Jp8uIg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

USA Today:



> Kings' selection of Jason Thompson, a 6-11 upperclassmen from Rider, raised more than a few eyebrows. Versatile player who can provide some instant frontcourt relief for coach Reggie Theus. Grabbed Patrick Ewing Jr., who impressed at pre-draft camp with his leaping ability.


Dick Vitale:



> The first senior taken was Jason Thompson of Rider by the Sacramento Kings. I hope and pray Reggie Theus can get a long-term deal. This is another pick on potential but I feel this is a gutsy one.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rider's Thompson feels like he hit lottery at No. 12



> When the Sacramento Kings went on the clock with the 12th overall pick in last night's NBA Draft, Rider University men's basketball coach Tommy Dempsey whispered to his table that this was legitimately the first place his star player could be drafted.
> 
> Then, at 8:41 p.m., his words became a reality: the Sacramento Kings selected Jason Thompson, Rider's 6-11 center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Finally, over three hours into the draft, Virginia’s Sean Singletary heard his name called.
> 
> The Sacramento Kings picked the Philadelphia native in the second round with the 42nd overall pick.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyprogress.com/cdp/sp...a_day_singletary_drafted_by_sacramento/24076/


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBADraft.net



> Jason Thompson
> Wow. Here’s our first real shocker of the draft. Thompson is a big body with good skills, but he played below-average college competition and will face a major transition. Darrell Arthur would have been a more logical selection if they wanted to go with a power forward. Thompson wasn’t projected to go towards the later portion of the first-round, so I’m sure Sacramento tried to move down a few slots and pick up something extra, but there must not have been any takers.


DraftExpress



> Jason Thomson goes 12th to the Kings! Wow. This was on some people’s boards, but damn, its still a huge shock. I’m just glad we moved him up from 28 to 23 to 14 today. Phew! This definitely throws a wrench in things. Thompson is a great kid and it will be interesting to see how he deals with the scrutiny of going this high. Sacramento told Spencer Hawes they are going out to get him a power forward to play alongside him, and it looks like they really weren’t kidding. Turns out all the Anthony Randolph talk here was a lot of smoke.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is there any known Kings fan beside you Peja(not talkin trash)on this site? That pick seemed a little weird and reaching. I guess they got him because Hawes has shown virtually nothing?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No, they got him because they think he will compliment Hawes in the future.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kevin Martin is excited about the pick:

"(Thompson) was the best player we could have got and needed," Martin wrote via cell phone. "(I'm) very excited we were able to get him and was very impressed watching him workout!!!"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

2008 NBA Draft: Kings opt for inside job



> In going with the 6-foot-11, 250-pound Thompson, the Kings showed little hesitation to go against the mock draft grain and bring another small-school product to Sacramento as part of the ongoing rebuilding project. Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie said Thompson wouldn't have stayed available much longer, expecting Golden State to take him at No. 14. He was, Petrie said, a unanimous pick of the available players among the team's scouting staff.
> 
> While passing up the likes of LSU's Anthony Randolph - whose featherweight 197-pound frame wasn't seen as a boon in the battle on the boards - Petrie followed a script he had followed before. Most recently, his selection of shooting guard Kevin Martin out of little-known Western Carolina in 2004 showed a willingness to mine the smaller schools for prospects. Then and now, Petrie said he's confident this pick eventually will quiet the critics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Why this power forward and why a year ago matters



> The Kings went for the practical over the possible, feeling they'll get a surer ride back to prominence with Thompson and his production on the boards to address a gaping hole, his age (22 next month, compared to 19 next month for Randolph) and experience (four years in college, compared to one for Randolph). There's some adjustment for one season with LSU in the Southeastern Conference vs. four in the Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference -- Canisius, Fairfield, Iona, Loyola, Manhattan, Marist, Niagara, St. Peter's and Siena along with Rider -- but nothing changes the fact that Sacramento needed a physical presence much more than the versatile offensive game of Randolph.
> 
> If Randolph turns out to be Lamar Odom with focus and Thompson is a career backup and proven reach at 12, Geoff Petrie will have a problem. Until then, Petrie has a body of work in the draft that buys the benefit of the doubt. (If Kevin McHale, Elgin Baylor or Michael Jordan make the same pick at the same spot, they're getting trashed today).
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thompson has upside though. He was 6'0 entering college. He turned into a double double threat every night. He can play back or facing the basket. He's mobile. He is legitimately 6'11. These are things that matter. I trust Petrie. Just remember Peja Vu, when I was talking about Kevin Martin back in '04. No one said a thing about him, I wrote the piece on him for DraftExpress and now the Kings have an all-star caliber player. Not saying Thompson is that, but the guy is an NBA starter, which is exactly what the Kings need.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a shame.. Where's all the kings fans! You're doing a good job Peja, might turn me onto the Kings bandwagon with the way you're posting.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings 12th pick in the 2008 NBA draft, Jason Thompson


> *What do you bring to the team?*
> I kind of feel like a king right now. I am just trying to do whatever it takes -- just bring versatility, step out and shoot, handle the ball, post up, defend, and just show the team that I can do a little bit of everything.”
> 
> *Being a lottery pick…*
> ...


Sacramento Kings 42nd pick in the 2008 NBA draft, Sean Singletary


> *On coming into compete as a point guard:*
> This is a big opportunity to come in and as soon as I get there. I do well in those types of situations or whatever type of situation.
> 
> *How his workouts went with the Kings:*
> ...


Sacramento Kings 43nd pick in the 2008 NBA draft, Patrick Ewing Jr.


> *Thoughts on why the Kings chose him:*
> I think that it was playing hard defense not giving up the ball. Also doing things to help make my teammates get better and that’s why I think that they selected me.
> 
> *How he is making his own way in the NBA:*
> I think that I have always been trying to do that, so it isn’t something that is new to me entirely. It’s great to know that I am starting to make my own way and everything that I have worked for is coming to life and I’m able to reach one of my goals of being a professional basketball player that dreamed about since I was a little. I want to take it to the next step and play for a team, maybe win a championship and hopefully we can do that out in Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

THREE KINGS DRAFTEES INTRODUCED



> "I'm happy I get to introduce three new players to the team, especially three players with the ability and the background that we have sitting up here today," Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie began. "It becomes part of your future and it's just great to have them all here at the same time."
> 
> Grinning from ear to ear, Jason Thompson, Sean Singletary and Patrick Ewing Jr. shared their excitement on becoming the newest members of the franchise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings Press Conference

Geoff Petrie, Reggie Theus, Jason Thompson, Sean Singletary, Patrick Ewing Jr.

Photo Gallery


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The new guys got introduced at Arden Fair Mall this afternoon:









_Jason Thompson, the Sacramento Kings' first-round draft pick, waves to the crowd attending a Kings rally at a mall in Sacramento, Calif., as Kings coach Reggie Theus, right, looks on Saturday, June 28, 2008. Thompson, a 6-11 forward from Rider, was taken as the 12th pick of Thursday's NBA draft._









_Hayden Whelan, 5, left, smiles as his arm is autographed by Jason Thompson, right, the Sacramento Kings' first-round NBA basketball draft pick, during a Kings rally at a mall in Sacramento, Calif., Saturday, June 28, 2008. Thompson, a 6-11 forward from Rider, was taken as the 12th pick of Thursday's draft._









_Jimmy Roberts, right, gets his T-shirt autographed by Patrick Ewing Jr., a second-round Sacramento Kings NBA basketball draft pick, during a Kings rally at a mall in Sacramento, Calif., Saturday, June 28, 2008. Ewing is the son of former NBA All-Star Patrick Ewing._









_Hayden Whelan, 5, left, gets a high-five from Sean Singletary, a Sacramento Kings second-round draft pick, during a Kings rally at a mall in Sacramento, Calif., Saturday, June 28, 2008. Singletary, a guard from Virginia, was the 42nd pick in Thursday's NBA basketball draft._


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<embed type='application/x-shockwave-flash' src='http://gannett.a.mms.mavenapps.net/mms/rt/1/site/gannett-kxtv-3334-pub01-live/current/immersiveplayer/immersive/client/embedded/embedded.swf' id='mediumFlashEmbedded' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' bgcolor='#000000' allowScriptAccess='always' allowFullScreen='true' quality='high' name='immersiveplayer' play='false' scale='noscale' menu='false' salign='LT' scriptAccess='always' wmode='false' height='305' width='320' flashvars='playerId=immersiveplayer&referralObject=780928545&referralPlaylistId=playlist&adServerBasePath=http://gcirm.gannett-tv.gcion.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_sx.ads&adPositionId=x25&adSiteId=video.news10.net/news&SSTSCode=video/news&marketName=Sacrametno, CA&division=broadcast&pageContentCategory=immersiveplayer&pageContentSubcategory=immersiveplayer' />


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The fact that people said he's a workout player shows that most people have never seen him play. If he would have gone to a Big East school he would have been picked even higher.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings put draft picks on parade











> "To come out of Rider after four years with a (communications) degree means a whole lot," Thompson said inside the Kings' practice facility. "It means a lot to me, the people around me,my parents, my family....It doesn't matter the name of the school you go to. If you have the talent, the heart, the hard work you put in, it shouldn't matter what school you go to. You should have a chance to reach your dream."
> 
> According to Kings director of player personnel Jerry Reynolds, regional scout Keith Drum was the first to see Thompson in person. At a LeBron James basketball camp last summer in Akron, Ohio, Drum watched as Thompson produced against the betterknown talent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Proud papa says Ewing Jr. is nothing like the old man











> About an hour after Patrick Ewing Jr. is introduced at the Kings' practice facility Saturday afternoon, my cell phone rings. The voice on the other end is familiar, eager, emotional. The big fella wants to rave about his son.
> 
> "Patrick is nothing like me," Patrick Ewing Sr. says with a booming laugh. "He is very outgoing, very much his own person. Like every boy, he can be hard-headed sometimes. But I'm real proud of him. I think his mother, grandparents, myself, we all did an outstanding job raising him. I also think he's athletic enough to play in the league. Yes, I think so."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> Just remember Peja Vu, when I was talking about Kevin Martin back in '04. No one said a thing about him, I wrote the piece on him for DraftExpress and now the Kings have an all-star caliber player. Not saying Thompson is that, but the guy is an NBA starter, which is exactly what the Kings need.


That's why I bumped your thread about him in the prospect's forum. I'll take your opinion over Chad Ford's.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3yBzNKW-SUE&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3yBzNKW-SUE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings sign first-round pick to contract



> First-round draft pick Jason Thompson out of Rider University signed a multi-year contract with the Kings, it was announced Tuesday by the team.
> 
> Thompson, the 12th overall draft pick, will make $1,578,200 his first year and $1,696,600 his second season. The team will have an option to sign him for a third year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Kings signed their second-round selections, Singletary and Patrick Ewing Jr. The specifics of the deals were not disclosed. Both players participated in the opening practice.
> 
> "I was impressed with all of the guys we should like," Theus said. "We threw a lot of stuff at them, and, for the most part, they picked it up."


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/1072608.html


----------

